# Why I use Platinum



## Gophesjo (Aug 19, 2015)

Last month I had a three day partial exchange at my favorite resort in Vegas through Platinum, using one half of a bonus week given me by platinum.  This weekend I will do another partial exchange at my favorite resort in Oceanside through platinum using one half of another bonus week.  Each of these three day partial exchanges cost me $99.00.  I still also have one half week bonus week credit left - I used the other half week credit several months ago.  Granted, this works so well for me because Platinum has inventory (through its management arm Tricom) where I want to go, but their great program is growing rapidly.  Every time I look at what's available, there seems to be a new resort that they are managing.  I hope they are making profits, because I don't want this system to go away!  Way to go Platinum!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 19, 2015)

Is Platinum a trading company like II?  I tried to look it up and my work computer only has bing on it and it pulled up rings….LOL


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Is Platinum a trading company like II?  I tried to look it up and my work computer only has bing on it and it pulled up rings….LOL



It is an independent exchange company:  https://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/index.asp

The independents can be a good value, if they have the resort you are looking for, but in general, they don't have inventory from the top resorts, because Starwood, Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott, Disney, etc. are affiliated with RCI and II, and bulk space bank exclusively with those 2 exchange companies.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It is an independent exchange company:  https://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/index.asp
> 
> The independents can be a good value, if they have the resort you are looking for, but in general, they don't have inventory from the top resorts, because Starwood, Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott, Disney, etc. are affiliated with RCI and II, and bulk space bank exclusively with those 2 exchange companies.


 
and no mention of Diamond. who has the most places? 

second class citizens, huh.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> and no mention of Diamond. who has the most places?
> 
> second class citizens, huh.



Sorry, but Diamond is not in the same ball park as the hotel affiliated resorts.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Sorry, but Diamond is not in the same ball park as the hotel affiliated resorts.



ahmm, ok. many hotels affiliated yes- at a cost. *fewer *but higher niche resorts.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 19, 2015)

I looked through their a...way list (available deposits) and see some that could actually be useful.  For instance, San Antonio can be difficult to exchange into, but they have Eckhert Place available almost every week.  They actually have some Hawaii inventory.

Considering there's no membership fee and you don't have to deposit in advance and the exchange fees are reasonable, I can't see any reason not to at least check them.

If you're exchanging into an overbuilt area (Orlando, Vegas, Branson), they have a ton of choices and if one of them is acceptable, you might as well enjoy the low exchange fee.

Plus, I like supporting smaller companies.

Bookmarking their site.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 19, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I looked through their a...way list (available deposits) and see some that could actually be useful.  For instance, San Antonio can be difficult to exchange into, but they have Eckhert Place available almost every week.  They actually have some Hawaii inventory.
> 
> Considering there's no membership fee and you don't have to deposit in advance and the exchange fees are reasonable, I can't see any reason not to at least check them.
> 
> ...



I'm going to check them out thanks


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words, Gophesjo. You are absolutely right. Two of the advantages in using Platinum for your exchanges is the bonus weeks we offer and the partial week reservations you can book at the great resorts that Tricom manages. Tell your friends!
Steve McMains
Reservations Manager
Platinum Interchange


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Aug 19, 2015)

*Thank you, Mr. Coley!*

Thank you for the analysis and support, Mr Cole. I agree with you wholeheartedly. Time Share owners have nothing to lose and everything to gain by contacting us at Platinum Interchange. We do not require you to deposit a week until we have a week you would like to exchange it for. We offer partial week exchanges at Tricom Management managed resorts. And we have a great team of Vacation Counselors waiting to assist owners and advise them on how to take full advantage of their ownership and adhere to the policies and procedures requirements while doing so. We love helping people plan their vacations!
Steve McMains
Reservations Manager
Platinum Interchange


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 25, 2015)

We try to encourage others to use the smaller exchange companies.  They are so personal, you actually get to know the vacation counselors!!!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 25, 2015)

We also really enjoy using Platinum.  Right now we have two weeks in Kona with them and in Feb will be two weeks in puerto Vallarta, the busiest time there.  Oh yes, and a week in Orlando the first week in Feb
We even got the Oregon coast Memorial Day week.  

And we're going to Newport Beach CA in April.  A great bargain in a waterfront  resort in a very pricey area. 

We use them for most of  our travel.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 25, 2015)

Platinum Interchange said:


> We do not require you to deposit a week until we have a week you would like to exchange it for.


Wait, what? how does that work exactly?


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 25, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Wait, what? how does that work exactly?



You sign on to become a member.  I have free membership with them. Then you search. Then, you find what you want and then you give them your week in exchange. DAE and Trading Places- same thing. Have used both of them with no issues. It's a blind exchange- thought you do have to exchange for a like unit (# of bdrms or less) or pay an upgrade fee. 

If you want to deposit your week ahead of time you can. Many times they will have promotions to give you a SECOND week free for a deposit!

Simple.


----------

